

Help fix government data APIs - chengas123
http://www.usaopengov.org/dashboard

======
rwolf
I'm pretty sure the header should read "Crippled" instead of "Cippled."

Hilarious typo aside, bravo.

~~~
chengas123
doh! in size 40 font nonetheless. thanks for pointing this out so i could fix
it :o)

